# Spark plugs & wires



## Refractor (Jul 24, 2015)

Going to be changing out my plugs and wires here shortly on my 06 GTO, so my question is what are the best plugs & wires to use and what .GAP? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If there's nothing wrong with your wires there is nothing to be gained spending money on something else other than a change of color. With your stock engine some NGK TR55s would be great and cheap.


----------



## Refractor (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I just bought myself some NGK V-Power TR55's 0.55 gap.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Refractor said:


> Thanks for the reply, I just bought myself some NGK V-Power TR55's 0.55 gap.


Being copper they perform better but then also again need more frequent replacing. I do about 20,000 miles.


----------



## meckeard (Jul 5, 2015)

NGK's are nice plugs. That's all I use these days.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

NGK TR55 #3951 is this the correct part number?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Plowboy said:


> NGK TR55 #3951 is this the correct part number?


They are on Hinson's website for $19.99

https://www.hinsonsupercars.com/p-918-ngk-tr55-spark-plugs.aspx


Not sure if I can post that link... Admin If i can't, let me know and I'll take it down.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That doesn't include shipping. You'd probably be better off just to walk in an buy them somewhere like O'Rielly or AutoZone.


----------

